# Health Trusts suspend IVF funding.



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8379087/Health-trusts-suspend-IVF-funding.html

/links


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Absolutely shocking !!!!!!!


----------



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm in Surrey, and had my first appointment with a specialist in October. In November, the PCT announced they were going to withdraw almost all IVF funding.  I found out from the news, and so did the staff at the clinic!

I found out in Jan I may be eligible for one round of IVF, if I lose weight and start treatment well before my 40th birthday in September. I'm playing beat the clock.


----------

